# Girls with big butts n small waist



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Any girls out there have the same problem as me..... Jeans dnt fit properly!!!

Where can I get jeans for big butts?? Every time I go shopping for jeans I end up coming home depressed coz they dnt fit,.. They either fit me everywhere but have a big gap at my back or they're too tight around my butt!! This is so annoying coz I love jeans and only have one pair that i can wear! Help


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Throught this was a picture threade


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Throught this was a picture threade


Wishing!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Pic is needed dont know what you mean 

I love big butts I cannot lie


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

if you have one pair that fit then why not buy the same brand and size just in different colours?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol coming here for advice on how to cope with a big ass is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

try bigbutts.com


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Throught this was a picture threade


Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Kloob said:


> if you have one pair that fit then why not buy the same brand and size just in different colours?


Well for one they are starting to hang off me a bit, and 2 they are g star and quite expensive


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

georgey said:


> try bigbutts.com


Serious? Or is that a picture thing


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Any girls out there have the same problem as me..... Jeans dnt fit properly!!!
> 
> Where can I get jeans for big butts?? Every time I go shopping for jeans I end up coming home depressed coz they dnt fit,.. They either fit me everywhere but have a big gap at my back or they're too tight around my butt!! This is so annoying coz I love jeans and only have one pair that i can wear! Help


the same problem here, found quite good Body Shape Denim M&S, descent quality, more expensive but found also at Levi's shop


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Serious? Or is that a picture thing


Only joking lovey


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

fitrut said:


> the same problem here, found quite good Body Shape Denim M&S, descent quality, more expensive but found also at Levi's shop


Thank ill have a look. Think mum is going shopping tomorro, just can't bear the thought of jeans shopping and trying on 100 pairs of jeans to come home depressed lol


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Well for one they are starting to hang off me a bit, and 2 they are g star and quite expensive


fresh out of ideas then pal. gotta just shop about and see what you can find. unfortunately im a bloke and dont know too much about womens fashion or cut of jeans. best of luck.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Kloob said:


> fresh out of ideas then pal. gotta just shop about and see what you can find. unfortunately im a bloke and dont know too much about womens fashion or cut of jeans. best of luck.


Well thank for trying lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Thank ill have a look. Think mum is going shopping tomorro, just can't bear the thought of jeans shopping and trying on 100 pairs of jeans to come home depressed lol


yeah i hate it too, i dont like trying clothes on, just quick look and can see whether fits or not, but not with jeans and most for big butts also extremely wide waist, wondering what minaj doing, probably has a tailor


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

ye... wer gna need some pics..... :whistling:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

its not easy to take a progress pic of urself from the back lol.. But this was a few weeks ago.. In my only pair of jeans


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah there is this store in braehead its called 'I have a fit body and a fat Ass'

theres only a few customers,you have their gold card membership.



you are so gnr fkn hate me by May lololol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle....do you want me to beat his balls then stamp on them in the new heels he got me for xmas?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105404
> its not easy to take a progress pic of urself from the back lol.. But this was a few weeks ago.. In my only pair of jeans


fuk sake M,i am off to the bog with this pic,you made your ass look in proportion their lol 

yeah continue to hate me :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

killah said:


> I love big butts I cannot lie


 all you other brothers cant denie, when a girl walks in with a idy bidy waist and a round thing in your face you get SPRUNG!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> yeah there is this store in braehead its called 'I have a fit body and a fat Ass'
> 
> theres only a few customers,you have their gold card membership.
> 
> ...


alot of girls have shape (fat) in certain areas, but jeans are made flat, or stretch, just not stretchy enough!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105404
> its not easy to take a progress pic of urself from the back lol.. But this was a few weeks ago.. In my only pair of jeans


 :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Michelle....do you want me to beat his balls then stamp on them in the new heels he got me for xmas?


Hehe ye and tie his hands up n gag him so he can no longer post


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> fuk sake M,i am off to the bog with this pic,you made your ass look in proportion their lol
> 
> yeah continue to hate me :lol:


That's coz my belly was bigger then lol.. Enjoy ur beating off Ser muhahahaha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> alot of girls have shape (fat) in certain areas, but jeans are made flat, or stretch, just not stretchy enough!!


In seriousness believe me i know,its same here,when i am in full on awesome mode you cant find jeans for love nor money to fit 30" quads with a 33" waist and an ass so pert girls collapse as you walk past them,normal shops dont supply jeans to fit guys/girls built like us.

i recommend to you hot shorts,year round,its the only answer,as the second in command on your prep you gotta do as your told,i payed rab a lot of money to say the same answer :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> In seriousness believe me i know,its same here,when i am in full on awesome mode you cant find jeans for love nor money to fit 30" quads with a 33" waist and an ass so pert girls collapse as you walk past them,normal shops dont supply jeans to fit guys/girls built like us.
> 
> i recommend to you hot shorts,year round,its the only answer,as the second in command on your prep you gotta do as your told,i payed rab a lot of money to say the same answer :lol:


Eh u have seen my ass in them shorts and I know u nearly fainted but it is fat.. N i need jeans, n u lot won't let me do cardio to get rid of the fat grrrrr


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Hehe ye and tie his hands up n gag him so he can no longer post


you DO know that just encourages him? He will hound you in the hope you make him have his balls trampled on more often than i usually allow.... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh you will be cardioing your ass off in less than a week,dont worry,make the most of it,i forsee the future,its.....sweaty and treadmill shaped lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yeah i hate it too, i dont like trying clothes on, just quick look and can see whether fits or not, but not with jeans and most for big butts also extremely wide waist, wondering what minaj doing, probably has a tailor


Think she has implants, and she's got the money to get everything made especially


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> you DO know that just encourages him? He will hound you in the hope you make him have his balls trampled on more often than i usually allow.... :whistling:


Pmsl!! Didn't know he was actually into ball trampling


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> oh you will be cardioing your ass off in less than a week,dont worry,make the most of it,i forsee the future,its.....sweaty and treadmill shaped lol


and small, jeans will cover it no probs...and even be LOOSE! mg: The shame!! :crying:



Michelle M said:


> Pmsl!! Didn't know he was actually into ball trampling


I don't know if he is or not....never asked:devil2:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Trust me Ser it's a nightmare.. N u didn't do a good job of tying him up!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Trust me Ser it's a nightmare.. N u didn't do a good job of tying him up!


Am p1ssed, right now i can't even tie my shoelaces:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Reckon i can stomp pretty hard though:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyway how has xmas been?enjoyed yourself etc?hope its been good


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ser said:


> Reckon i can stomp pretty hard though:whistling:


brian goes and gets out the spikey shoes 'fin' bought ser fro xmas lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

drum roll waiting for the pic to upload lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Haha ye it was good, Saul was away last year n I was miserable without him, we had fun.. How was ur crimbo?. I'm looking forward to new year


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> drum roll waiting for the pic to upload lol


Spikes shoes?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

thats it, change the subject when we are getting the better of you....

wait till you see the badboys that will do the damage! :devil2:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> thats it, change the subject when we are getting the better of you....
> 
> wait till you see the badboys that will do the damage! :devil2:


No Brian the fud changed the subject, n he shudnt even b here he shud b tied up n locked in a cupboard by now


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Lets see the shoes then???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> No Brian the fud changed the subject, n he shudnt even b here he shud b tied up n locked in a cupboard by now


ok thats just got me a wide on pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Lets see the shoes then???


she is slowly but surely getting there,just took pic,she is drunkenly posting lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

these are one of the pairs that when Bri took the kids out shopping for my xmas, Fin insisted that he buy cause i would love them Tbf, i DO love them...but found it funny that even the bairns know what i like!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> these are one of the pairs that when Bri took the kids out shopping for my xmas, Fin insisted that he buy cause i would love them Tbf, i DO love them...but found it funny that even the bairns know what i like!


They're luvly, I bought a pair very similar recently, that's cute fin picked them, amazing legs!!!!x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> They're luvly, I bought a pair very similar recently, that's cute fin picked them, amazing legs!!!!x


dont believe you M,you obviously need to post pic wearing said shoes now 

damn,sound like every other letch on ukm now.

except i am me,and am exempt :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ser said:


> these are one of the pairs that when Bri took the kids out shopping for my xmas, Fin insisted that he buy cause i would love them Tbf, i DO love them...but found it funny that even the bairns know what i like!


them calves :drool:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

My shoe picking skills are fkn awesome,you should get ser to shoe you her collection,i go out to buy me shoes/trainers and come back with heels for her,there are pairs that havent even been worn lol

i mean 'Fins' taste in shoes is awesome obv,as a man i cant be seen to be buying such trivial things lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> They're luvly, I bought a pair very similar recently, that's cute fin picked them, amazing legs!!!!x


ehhh, fanks, lets just keep with complimenting the shoes...i can deal with that...when it comes to me, i just get a bit embarrased:blush:



Rq355 said:


> them calves :drool:


Ehhhh, fanks:blush: See above comment.

Ask me to squash your head in them....cause i am weak and not able, i will do it...but say they are nice....and i just think OMG are you mad! Do you realise just how difficult it is to fit them into ANYTHING?!!?! Is it any wonder i wear dresses or training gear most of the time? NOTHING else fits(a bit like the problem Michelle has with her botty.....my botty is LOST in everything so i 'get it' from the other side of the coin)


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> dont believe you M,you obviously need to post pic wearing said shoes now
> 
> damn,sound like every other letch on ukm now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> My shoe picking skills are fkn awesome,you should get ser to shoe you her collection,i go out to buy me shoes/trainers and come back with heels for her,there are pairs that havent even been worn lol
> 
> i mean 'Fins' taste in shoes is awesome obv,as a man i cant be seen to be buying such trivial things lol


Tbf, your taste in most things is good....you go out to get yourselve clothes and come back with underwear and shoes for me....whilst this makes me smile and laugh...it still leaves you in clothes you have grown out of:lol:

As for fin.....the simple fact he already displays this has me, on one hand happy that he already has a close enough relationship to me to know what my tastes are...took my mother 30 years! BUT on the other hand...i fear he is like you and this...will only ever bring trouble in the future:eek:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> ehhh, fanks, lets just keep with complimenting the shoes...i can deal with that...when it comes to me, i just get a bit embarrased:blush:
> 
> Ehhhh, fanks:blush: See above comment.
> 
> ...


Ser embarrassed?? Well at least I know one of ur weaknesses now.. Hehe.. Seriously tho, it's the first thing I noticed at strong man event, apart from ur shoulders lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol will hold you to this you do realise,and still waiting for the message to ser where you realise in horror you agreed to come over for a drink but your cats suddenly died and cant make it on saturday lmfao

Michelle suddenly remembers and thinks 'oh fuk' :lol:

lol glad your saying used to me now,makes me feel non rapey lmao


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ser said:


> ehhh, fanks, lets just keep with complimenting the shoes...i can deal with that...when it comes to me, i just get a bit embarrased:blush:
> 
> Ehhhh, fanks:blush: See above comment.
> 
> Ask me to squash your head in them....cause i am weak and not able, i will do it...but say they are nice....and i just think OMG are you mad! Do you realise just how difficult it is to fit them into ANYTHING?!!?! Is it any wonder i wear dresses or training gear most of the time? NOTHING else fits(a bit like the problem Michelle has with her botty.....my botty is LOST in everything so i 'get it' from the other side of the coin)


aww dont be! you should be proud if it was hacks writing this hed string together a little poem but if i saw you walking down the street in the dress your wearing looks nice even cant see full can get an idea i would admire the calves first lol

but hey the shoes are nice too :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lets have a shoe thread!!!! If you are up for it, text me tomorrow to remind me to take pics!!!!!!

I got loads, some i haven't ever wore(cause Bri goes out and buys so many, then i buy in the sales etc....loads still have their tags on! Lets get this thread going Am sure the other girls would join in:bounce:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Lets have a shoe thread!!!! If you are up for it, text me tomorrow to remind me to take pics!!!!!!
> 
> I got loads, some i haven't ever wore(cause Bri goes out and buys so many, then i buy in the sales etc....loads still have their tags on! Lets get this thread going Am sure the other girls would join in:bounce:


U read my mind


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> lol will hold you to this you do realise,and still waiting for the message to ser where you realise in horror you agreed to come over for a drink but your cats suddenly died and cant make it on saturday lmfao
> 
> Michelle suddenly remembers and thinks 'oh fuk' :lol:
> 
> lol glad your saying used to me now,makes me feel non rapey lmao


No I remembered but thot u guys were drunk

N I dnt have a cat lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Ser embarrassed?? Well at least I know one of ur weaknesses now.. Hehe.. Seriously tho, it's the first thing I noticed at strong man event, apart from ur shoulders lol


she crumples under compliment,hence why you always see us slagging each other,she loves me more for it lol

(i wait till she is at the point of no return then i whisper nice things to her,it kills it for her,she hates me pmsl)


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a wee bit like that myself, never knw what to say


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ser said:


> Lets have a shoe thread!!!! If you are up for it, text me tomorrow to remind me to take pics!!!!!!
> 
> I got loads, some i haven't ever wore(cause Bri goes out and buys so many, then i buy in the sales etc....loads still have their tags on! Lets get this thread going Am sure the other girls would join in:bounce:





Michelle M said:


> U read my mind


actual heaven thread!!!! :beer:



Michelle M said:


> No I remembered but thot u guys were drunk
> 
> N I dnt have a cat lol


lol no we thought 'fuk she probably terrified maybe best not mention it in case she thinks we are as bad as made out lol'


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> she crumples under compliment,hence why you always see us slagging each other,she loves me more for it lol
> 
> (i wait till she is at the point of no return then i whisper nice things to her,it kills it for her,she hates me pmsl)


Lol I just got what u meant there about"the point of no return " lol I'm so slow


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Ser embarrassed?? Well at least I know one of ur weaknesses now.. Hehe.. Seriously tho, it's the first thing I noticed at strong man event, apart from ur shoulders lol


Haha, its actually quite easy to get me blushing....just gotta say something 'nice' i just go red and shift from foot to foot, unless am p1ssed where i say 'i know' then go red and make an excuse to leave:lol:



weeman said:


> lol will hold you to this you do realise,and still waiting for the message to ser where you realise in horror you agreed to come over for a drink but your cats suddenly died and cant make it on saturday lmfao
> 
> Michelle suddenly remembers and thinks 'oh fuk' :lol:
> 
> lol glad your saying used to me now,makes me feel non rapey lmao


Michelle logs off! well done Bri!!! :cursing:



Rq355 said:


> aww dont be! you should be proud if it was hacks writing this hed string together a little poem but if i saw you walking down the street in the dress your wearing looks nice even cant see full can get an idea i would admire the calves first lol
> 
> but hey the shoes are nice too :thumb:


I am proud of them....just can't take compliments well...its something i have been working on for a while though and hope that one day i can just say 'thank you'  Until then, i shall distract with 'oh, look up there, there is a flying pig/a funny shaped cloud/stain on the ceiling, how did that get there' etc:laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Haha, its actually quite easy to get me blushing....just gotta say something 'nice' i just go red and shift from foot to foot, unless am p1ssed where i say 'i know' then go red and make an excuse to leave:lol:
> 
> Pmsl!!
> 
> ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> I'm a wee bit like that myself, never knw what to say


already noted,when asking you to hit quarters/poses etc the bits your given praise for you look like you dont know how to take it lol actually a nice thing as most when this is said continue to blank their bad bits and concentrate on their good bits,a better athlete will focus on thei bad bits and blank the good bits 

ooft that was a bit to karate kid their,anyway,HEELS!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> she crumples under compliment,hence why you always see us slagging each other,she loves me more for it lol
> 
> (i wait till she is at the point of no return then i whisper nice things to her,it kills it for her,she hates me pmsl)


COK, i hate you anyways....ginger p1ss smelling pea's ina carrier bag fook



Michelle M said:


> I'm a wee bit like that myself, never knw what to say


I know, its like holy awkward, can't not acknowledge it, then you look ignorant, but can't think of what to say either:laugh: Someone once told me to just say thanks....but i feel awkward doing that too! 



weeman said:


> already noted,when asking you to hit quarters/poses etc the bits your given praise for you look like you dont know how to take it lol actually a nice thing as most when this is said continue to blank their bad bits and concentrate on their good bits,a better athlete will focus on thei bad bits and blank the good bits
> 
> ooft that was a bit to karate kid their,anyway,HEELS!!!!


So true!!

Aye, shoes...all this heel talk is getting me in the mood!!!!!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol eh I dnt know how to reply to a reputable comment, or how to give one.. But I really dnt know whatnot say to that eithers haha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Lol eh I dnt know how to reply to a reputable comment, or how to give one.. But I really dnt know whatnot say to that eithers haha


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Lol eh I dnt know how to reply to a reputable comment, or how to give one.. But I really dnt know whatnot say to that eithers haha


lol i dont know wether to be worried about that or not worried about that,Ser is a lot more cruel and crued than me tho so i will leave that as my defence lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> lol i dont know wether to be worried about that or not worried about that,Ser is a lot more cruel and crued than me tho so i will leave that as my defence lol


ye but ur not deniying it, that's a bit worrying lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Lol eh I dnt know how to reply to a reputable comment, or how to give one.. But I really dnt know whatnot say to that eithers haha


btw the 6 pointed black star about 3 inches under your Liked: under your profile pic is the thing you click on to leave rep comments in return lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> ye but ur not deniying it, that's a bit worrying lol


lol i am waiting to find out what the fker has said before i admit or deny lolol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lolol aaaaaah ok she is technically right,i went for a pee!!!

so did she tho,i wont even say the next bit pmsl


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> lol i am waiting to find out what the fker has said before i admit or deny lolol


Ask her lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Actual lol'd out loud at rep comment pmsl


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BLASPHEME!!!!

you rep him and not me!?!?!?!!

you are now on your own as far as defending yourself on saturday....hell mend ya! :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

No was just testing it with him, then I did urs, did u get it?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> No was just testing it with him, then I did urs, did u get it?


And I didn't compliment u


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ok you do realise if you come here on sat your prep skills are out the window,its all about sheer alcohol abuse,keep in mind one of us is half dead with heart failure,this bares merit as to how well the rest of your prep goes,you manage to outdrink and kill me then you will be celebrated thru the streets of slatcoats and people will remember your name forever,you manage to outdrink ser and we shall all be looking down from a cloud above,speculating over wether the devil is going to let her in or not lmao


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

What size shoe are you...cause you are tall i think you will be bigger than my shoe size.....

Ps, got it, made me :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> What size shoe are you...cause you are tall i think you will be bigger than my shoe size.....
> 
> Ps, got it, made me :lol:


I'm a 6 x


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> ok you do realise if you come here on sat your prep skills are out the window,its all about sheer alcohol abuse,keep in mind one of us is half dead with heart failure,this bares merit as to how well the rest of your prep goes,you manage to outdrink and kill me then you will be celebrated thru the streets of slatcoats and people will remember your name forever,you manage to outdrink ser and we shall all be looking down from a cloud above,speculating over wether the devil is going to let her in or not lmao


I think drunken prep skills n posing wud be really funny :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> ok you do realise if you come here on sat your prep skills are out the window,its all about sheer alcohol abuse,keep in mind one of us is half dead with heart failure,this bares merit as to how well the rest of your prep goes,you manage to outdrink and kill me then you will be celebrated thru the streets of slatcoats and people will remember your name forever,you manage to outdrink ser and we shall all be looking down from a cloud above,speculating over wether the devil is going to let her in or not lmao


I shall forever walk the earth, cause i make the devil think the is angelic to the point even he wonders if he should hand over the documentaion to hell to me:rolleyes:

Either way, am gonna haunt you mofo, just cause i know you is a shootbag concerning things like that:eek:

PS, Harry is watching you! :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> I'm a 6 x


Same as me, well i am a five but most of my shoes are a 6....



Michelle M said:


> I think drunken prep skills n posing wud be really funny :tongue:


 :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Can I come watch when you two get together?..... Wont make a sound.... Promise!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> I think drunken prep skills n posing wud be really funny :tongue:


lol i will posedown to that no problem,pics will be taken,and i will no doubt regret them at a later sober date pmsl :lol: :lol:



Ser said:


> I shall forever walk the earth, cause i make the devil think the is angelic to the point even he wonders if he should hand over the documentaion to hell to me:rolleyes:
> 
> Either way, am gonna haunt you mofo, just cause i know you is a shootbag concerning things like that:eek:
> 
> PS, Harry is watching you! :whistling:


Ser even the devil watches your actions muttering 'ooft thats just wrong' :lol: :lol: x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hartman said:


> Can I come watch when you two get together?..... Wont make a sound.... Promise!


sound or no sound...you will get the same treatment as Bri....bear in mind my previous posts in this thread...and that heels will be involved!:laugh:



weeman said:


> lol i will posedown to that no problem,pics will be taken,and i will no doubt regret them at a later sober date pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ser even the devil watches your actions muttering 'ooft thats just wrong' :lol: :lol: x


 :innocent:

and regret...you have no idea how twiated we are able to be together:lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Who the fvcks Harry?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> sound or no sound...you will get the same treatment as Bri....bear in mind my previous posts in this thread...and that heels will be involved!:laugh:
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> and regret...you have no idea how twiated we are able to be together:lol:[/quotebaw stomping (incase u didn't see)


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> lol i will posedown to that no problem,pics will be taken,and i will no doubt regret them at a later sober date pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ser even the devil watches your actions muttering 'ooft thats just wrong' :lol: :lol: x


No pics of me,, just u n we can put them on here. For an update of how the nite went lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Who the fvcks Harry?


M i am like the ultimate ****ebag,?Harry was a guy that lived in my house before i did,he died there,she knows am stupidly scared of ghosts,so she teases me that he follows me and haunts me,you have no idea how serious i am of being girly scared on this point lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Ser said:


> sound or no sound...you will get the same treatment as Bri....bear in mind my previous posts in this thread...and that heels will be involved!:laugh:
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> and regret...you have no idea how twiated we are able to be together:lol:


Women in heels make the world a better place, no guy will disagree!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hartman said:


> Women in heels make the world a better place, no guy will disagree!


never a truer word said buddy,my days are literally ruined to distraction due to this lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

weeman said:


> never a truer word said buddy,my days are literally ruined to distraction due to this lol


Seriously.... Must be a scientific reason why! - Either that or its the test :laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't stop laughing, just seen the bicep mangina wars


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Who the fvcks Harry?


See below:lol: He near cried when i mention the old dear! Thing is, the old guy has more of a right to his house than he does...he was there first!:laugh:



weeman said:


> M i am like the ultimate ****ebag,?Harry was a guy that lived in my house before i did,he died there,she knows am stupidly scared of ghosts,so she teases me that he follows me and haunts me,you have no idea how serious i am of being girly scared on this point lol


and being as nice as i am....where did i move to? Directly joined onto my house? MWHAHAHAAAAAA! :devil2: So many stories follow this btw....



Hartman said:


> Women in heels make the world a better place, no guy will disagree!


See if you are saying that when the heel presses hard down on yer baws:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> I can't stop laughing, just seen the bicep mangina wars


cant beat those pics,i still have mine and rabs on my phone pmsl we even exposed ourselves in the gym like that to Daz lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Ser said:


> See if you are saying that when the heel presses hard down on yer baws:lol:


Nooooooo! haha, not my cup of tea!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> cant beat those pics,i still have mine and rabs on my phone pmsl we even exposed ourselves in the gym like that to Daz lol


Haven't seen urs, put it on here!! From big butts to sexy legs, to man ginas lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Haha, interested to see how fast this will get closed!.... Ok, michelle - get the butt out.... whoevers got sexy legs, go for it! - Weeman, sorry mate.... Mangina time!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hartman said:


> Nooooooo! haha, not my cup of tea!


It wasn't a question....you wanted to be there:lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Haha, interested to see how fast this will get closed!


Will it?? Ma bad?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

there is nothing so far to get it closed from GS, a bit close to the line maybe, but nothing more than is said daily in GS....

Its xmas....there have been a few years where its been MUCH worse than this:lol: Mostly i have NOT been involved lol.

Anyway, i would love a shaplier botty....i squat and have grown it a huge amount...but still, i get baggy erse when wearing jeans:crying:

Michelle, i think camera;s should be banned from your visit!! You are more a danger than us:sneaky2:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Ser said:


> It wasn't a question....you wanted to be there:lol:


Haha, guess its gonna be that kinda night then!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

the butt


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> there is nothing so far to get it closed from GS, a bit close to the line maybe, but nothing more than is said daily in GS....
> 
> Its xmas....there have been a few years where its been MUCH worse than this:lol: Mostly i have NOT been involved lol.
> 
> ...


eh explain urself lol... Wee me dangerous??


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


Biting bottom lip whilst smiling - Can it be done? Yepyep!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


I know you squat...but your glutes show it! If only the masses of women could see thats how to get a lovely botty!!!!! LOADS of squatting!! Good work young lady! All joking aside, I aim for that!!!!



Michelle M said:


> eh explain urself lol... Wee me dangerous??


Don't play :innocent: with me...... :devil2:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> I know you squat...but your glutes show it! If only the masses of women could see thats how to get a lovely botty!!!!! LOADS of squatting!! Good work young lady! All joking aside, I aim for that!!!!
> 
> Don't play :innocent: with me...... :devil2:


seriously tho.. I'm actually like a wee quiet person


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> I know you squat...but your glutes show it! If only the masses of women could see thats how to get a lovely botty!!!!! LOADS of squatting!! Good work young lady! All joking aside, I aim for that!!!!
> 
> Don't play :innocent: with me...... :devil2:


Unfortunately it mostly fat I think.. That's where my fat goes ass n legs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> seriously tho.. I'm actually like a wee quiet person


Your wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to close to be messing with those 2 you know !


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to close to be messing with those 2 you know !


Too close?. Just having a laugh what have I said???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Too close?. Just having a laugh what have I said???


I mean postcode wise :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> seriously tho.. I'm actually like a wee quiet person


So am i? you have MEt me...would you disagree? :lol:



Michelle M said:


> Unfortunately it mostly fat I think.. That's where my fat goes ass n legs


 No, you DO have the typical female fat dispertion....but there are well rounded FIRM muskles under there!! Do NOT be fooled young lady! If i could buy them i would!!!!!



Milky said:


> Your wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to close to be messing with those 2 you know !


Ssssshhhhh you! MOD or not, i will neg ya:lol:

I jokes George, we do actually know her and she is slowly getting used to us Still, her coming to stay at ours is BRAVE if not stupid:lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> I mean postcode wise :lol:


Aw rite lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> So am i? you have MEt me...would you disagree? :lol:
> 
> No, you DO have the typical female fat dispertion....but there are well rounded FIRM muskles under there!! Do NOT be fooled young lady! If i could buy them i would!!!!!
> 
> ...


And may god have mercy on her soul


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> So am i? you have MEt me...would you disagree? :lol:
> 
> No, you DO have the typical female fat dispertion....but there are well rounded FIRM muskles under there!! Do NOT be fooled young lady! If i could buy them i would!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ye ur alot quieter in person rite enough, n I think I'll be safe enough as long as u keep promises lol.. And as long as my cat is ok haha


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

It will take more than God to save her:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Michelle, i am speaking in jest...we seriously won't do anything to you that you don't want....BUT, the minute you give the go-ahead...welll......thats a different matter:devil2:

:lol:

Sorry, we really shouldn't be joking bout this, only gonna make you nervous. We are just having a bit of a laugh(am sure you know this, but feel i should say it anyways, just incase) you will get used to it, you are already expecting it to a degree....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Ye ur alot quieter in person rite enough, n I think I'll be safe enough as long as u keep promises lol.. And as long as my cat is ok haha


Sorry in advNCE, BUT TOO GOOD TO MISS THE OPPORTUNITY...

your pussy has had it:lol:

i apologise again:laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oops at caps...should proof read before clicking post lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Cat will be well fed?!.... :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Who said anything about a cat:confused1:

:laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Pmsl, yes I am expecting it to a degree, but r u sober just now, coz god knows what uz are like after a good drinking sesh lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Cat will be well fed?!.... :tongue:


Lmao


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Pmsl, yes I am expecting it to a degree, but r u sober just now, coz god knows what uz are like after a good drinking sesh lol


I have had a few....(scottish few btw) BUT tbh it doesn't make any different in an actual situ....


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Ser said:


> I have had a few....(scottish few btw) BUT tbh it doesn't make any different in an actual situ....


What is a scottish few?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

At least twa dozen:lol:

probably more than twice that...we are BORN with already pickled liver...:laugh:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Yep! You sweaty socks can drink! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: i would try to act innocent, but even i know that would be taking the p1ss


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Tis the season to get ****faced!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Been spending the last two days eating everything in sight, and of an evening having a wee dram:wink:

Am now polishing off Santa's sherry....well, its a whole year before he comes back....and i'll buy a new bottle for that time:laugh:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Ser said:


> Been spending the last two days eating everything in sight, and of an evening having a wee dram:wink:
> 
> Am now polishing off Santa's sherry....well, its a whole year before he comes back....and i'll buy a new bottle for that time:laugh:


That stuff is actually dangerous!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tbf, since i satrted....i have had more typo's than normal...have actually started reading my posts...before i post, not that i think it will make much difference:lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

My upper legs are massive compared to my waist so I have to get jeans too big and wear a belt

Pain in the f*cking ****


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the same problem, not that my waist is anywhere near as tiny as yours.

I find the only type of jeans I can wear are the really low hipster type, not so good if you go out and eat a big meal lol.

I get my from Primark of all places and they seem to fit me ok, and cheap too £12 a pair and in all sorts of colours too 

good luck with the jeans shopping, I hate clothes shopping, trying on clothes etc. it gets tiresome and boring!!


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

My Mrs has had some luck with long tall sally before (website). She's 5'10" and similarly proportioned from the sound of it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

call that a big ass


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> call that a big ass


I'm going back to bed..plus this looks like a private party :lol:


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105404
> its not easy to take a progress pic of urself from the back lol.. But this was a few weeks ago.. In my only pair of jeans


nnniiiiiiicccccceeeee :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont know if anyone has suggested this, as I cba reading 10 pages, but try searching for 'apple bottoms' jeans. Meant to be exactly what your looking for, jeans for people with small waists and bigger ar$e's.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Any girls out there have the same problem as me


Wouldn't really call it a problem :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

@Ser @Michelle M

can we have a pic of your ass's side by side please

just for reserch purposes (hope you had a good xmas)

:wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

What j said


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm also struggling with this concept... picture would help explain


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

round bums are the best.. hip hip hooray for nice formed bums


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

this thread got more attention then a drowning child, i read page 1 then page 10 then page 8 for the pic. good morning me


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


thank you..you just made my day!


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you tried gasp jeans, great fit for bodybuilders


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Ha this thread made me laugh cos my misses has the same problem only she's give up with it and now just walks round with her thong hanging out the top, credit for the ass pics love a thin waist and a big ass although dare I say it could be a bit bigger for my liking lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Go for Armani jeans, pricey but elasticated material.

Would turn that ass into even more of a peach.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well look at it this way you big booty gals,,,,,you wont slip down a water grating in the street.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

As I'm not a Women's fashion expert all I have to offer this thread is this:






Sincere apologies.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

In fairness i was expecting a bumper that would put jlo and kardashian to shame


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


.....jesus....fuc.king......christ.

what id do just to sniff the toilet seat that bum has sat on!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

in for the pics! :lol:

get leggings, nice ass in leggings is a winner!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

big bum small waist OMG sound like a blessing to me i love that in a girl


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

zack amin said:


> this thread got more attention then a drowning child, i read page 1 then page 10 then page 8 for the pic. good morning me


 :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

not nearly enough pics for a thread of 11 pages :thumbdown:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BTW you have got to be the best looking girl on UKM sorry for seeming creepy but your really stunning! sorry katy lol


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

i think you should post another pic with a better angle, its hard to tell from that pic :innocent:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> i think you should post another pic with a better angle, its hard to tell from that pic :innocent:


clearly this


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

JUST WEAR LEGGINS!!!!! HMMMM NOMMY!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> BTW you have got to be the best looking girl on UKM sorry for seeming creepy but your really stunning! sorry katy lol


in before scoobs tells you to fcuk off and declares his undying love for kay


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

pugster said:


>


Haha that me!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Try Prana Jeans. Rock-climbing fashion jeans. they come in strange sizes and are very stretchy.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

pugster said:


>


Watching this GIF once gave me a semi


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Came in for pics

Left satisfied


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

^x2


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> i think you should post another pic with a better angle, its hard to tell from that pic :innocent:


maybe a side view? :whistling:


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone else keep coming back to this thread to see if anymore pics of big asses have appeared or am I just sad lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Feel free to post ur own pics


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


Nice tiles


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Feel free to post ur own pics


they wont but they will just drool over yours .

im happy to post and drool .


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Feel free to post ur own pics


Now don't anyone dare post any male asses in this thread that would just ruin the thread completely ha


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

This is like some dude posting on a forum full of girls:

Help: Where can I find a girl for a man who has a massive cock, wallet, house, future and loves nothing but changing myself for you.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol hmm... Not really a big bum that. Not compared to mine anyway lol.

I go for skinny jeans, stretchy material. Primark - £7


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like this thread


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> This is like some dude posting on a forum full of girls:
> 
> Help: Where can I find a girl for a man who has a massive cock, wallet, house, future and loves nothing but changing myself for you.


pof?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


Excellent....... my nan is after a jumper like that!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Ayrshire deviants trying to groom the OP


My observation.... :laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent....... my nan is after a jumper like that!


Tell her she can get it in republic


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol hmm... Not really a big bum that. Not compared to mine anyway lol.
> 
> I go for skinny jeans, stretchy material. Primark - £7


your asking for it missy.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Tell her she can get it in republic


of ireland?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> This is like some dude posting on a forum full of girls:
> 
> Help: Where can I find a girl for a man who has a massive cock, wallet, house, future and loves nothing but changing myself for you.


U really think I'd want a guy that found me on a forum with a pic of my ass.. Lol.. I'm really not looking for a bf ATM just got rid of one, no room for another pr**k in my life


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> U really think I'd want a guy that found me on a forum with a pic of my ass.. Lol.. I'm really not looking for a bf ATM just got rid of one, no room for another pr**k in my life


im not looking for a gf either but i`ll have `coffee` with you :whistling:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> your asking for it missy.


Tried primark, came out depressed after trying on nearly every type :-(


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

lukeee said:


> of ireland?


No the shop republic lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> of ireland?


Congo?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

ewen said:


> im not looking for a gf either but i`ll have `coffee` with you :whistling:


Lol isn't that how it starts


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> No the shop republic lol


The coffee shop?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

lukeee said:


> The coffee shop?


Ye go there I'm sure ur gran wud enjoy that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Lol isn't that how it starts


im married so it wouldnt get to gf


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> This is like some dude posting on a forum full of girls:
> 
> Help: Where can I find a girl for a man who has a massive cock, wallet, house, future and loves nothing but changing myself for you.


he sounds amazing, even i'm tempted :wub:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol hmm... Not really a big bum that. Not compared to mine anyway lol.
> 
> I go for skinny jeans, stretchy material. Primark - £7


you know the rules

pics or Nobigbum


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Ye go there I'm sure ur gran wud enjoy that


Shes 97 silly, she doesnt wear jeans! :tongue:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TG123 said:


> you know the rules
> 
> pics or Nobigbum


Errr... No. Lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Shes 97 silly, she doesnt wear jeans! :tongue:


Rite I'm confused lol. It doesn't take much


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... No. Lol


that told him! :laugh:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... No. Lol


we really need a sticky to enforce the "No" prefix rule

you can't have people coming on talking about their interestingly shaped bums then when someone enforces the well known and long held uk-m convention of "pics or No" rule you just decline

you've been here ages, you should know better, spoil sport :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol hmm... Not really a big bum that. Not compared to mine anyway lol.
> 
> I go for skinny jeans, stretchy material. Primark - £7


Last i heard yours has gone missin too but i agree M's bum isn't particularly big


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try any jack n jones jeans/chinos with the anti fit logo


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

I wasnt going to post pic but if I'm going to b on stage in a thong in 14 weeks I'm going to have to get used to it.. Nervous thinking g about it already


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Last i heard yours has gone missin too but i agree M's bum isn't particularly big


7 day food and alcohol binge... No training.... It's back!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> 7 day food and alcohol binge... No training.... It's back!!


pics or Nobigbumisback

gotta be worth a try :whistling:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

TG123 said:


> pics or Nobigbumisback
> 
> gotta be worth a try :whistling:


x2


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TG123 said:


> pics or Nobigbumisback
> 
> gotta be worth a try :whistling:


Request denied.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105404
> its not easy to take a progress pic of urself from the back lol.. But this was a few weeks ago.. In my only pair of jeans


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105408
> the butt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> 7 day food and alcohol binge... No training.... It's back!!


Thats the best new i've heard all day

Queenie throw some pics up of your booty in a well fitted pair of jeans... Optional of course.

The big ass and jeans conundrum is close to my heart and I think it is only fair that we discuss the merits of denim in accordance to bottom shape and size with pics to help demonstrate and validate opinions


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Way too many pages and not enough Girls with big butts pics here.... and michelle, you have 1000 pics on your phone and only 2 are of your butt?...... Disapoint!

Just saying :whistling:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Way too many pages and not enough Girls with big butts pics here.... and michelle, you have 1000 pics on your phone and only 2 are of your butt?...... Disapoint!
> 
> Just saying :whistling:


I have loads of pics on my fone, mostly random stuff, some progress pics etc and lots of my boy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> I have loads of pics on my fone, mostly random stuff, some progress pics etc and lots of my boy


repped you my number :whistling:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> I have loads of pics on my fone, mostly random stuff, some progress pics etc and lots of my boy


Ahh, I take it back... That stuffs more important


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Case and point :thumbup1:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> Case and point :thumbup1:


Omg! Think she squats??!!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

ewen said:


> repped you my number :whistling:


What for??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> Omg! Think she squats??!!


With a back like that she can do whatever she likes lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> What for??


to teach him how to squat properly

he's useless, hasn't got a clue what he's doing


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> What for??


'Coffee'.... Of course!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Special!...... More please


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Watching this GIF once gave me a semi


Gif?

Why wont it work on my android!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Gif?
> 
> Why wont it work on my android!


you're missing something special


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

TG123 said:


> you're missing something special


Help me! Downloaded to phone and still a still image!!!!!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Help me! Downloaded to phone and still a still image!!!!!!


it's too good for words :whistling:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

TG123 said:


> pics or Nobigbumisback
> 
> gotta be worth a try :whistling:


it aint hapnin mate, best give up :sad:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

this thread is hilarious the peer quine asked where to buy jeans and now a think about 30 blokes think there in with a shout giving her phone numbers etc.. great reading lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

TG123 said:


> it's too good for words :whistling:


Oh come on! Please!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

broch316 said:


> this thread is hilarious the peer quine asked where to buy jeans and now a think about 30 blokes think there in with a shout giving her phone numbers etc.. great reading lol


Lol.. Quine... U from Inverness. Or somewhere around there??


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> Lol.. Quine... U from Inverness. Or somewhere around there??


aye am from fraserburgh the most scottish spoken place in scotland lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> Omg! Think she squats??!!
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/12/29/bugyvyga.jpg


Please dont aspire to this woman... Its not nice.. what you have is great....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> I have loads of pics on my fone, mostly random stuff, some progress pics etc and lots of my boy


didnt you post a pic of your butt on tm?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

lxm said:


> Please dont aspire to this woman... Its not nice.. what you have is great....


No I think it's a bit much in my opinion.. Looks fake actually


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

mal said:


> didnt you post a pic of your butt on tm?


Yes it was the same one, only have about 2-3 butt pics as they're hard to take myself.. Same with back pics only have two I think


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> Yes it was the same one, only have about 2-3 butt pics as they're hard to take myself.. Same with back pics only have two I think


No one is stopping you from updating your profile albums.... :laugh:

Carry on!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Yes it was the same one, only have about 2-3 butt pics as they're hard to take myself.. Same with back pics only have two I think


Soooooo your a serial butt poster??


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Soooooo your a serial butt poster??


extra bum pics or Noserialbuttposter


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> extra bum pics or Noserialbuttposter


Ok sounding desperate now :wink:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Yes it was the same one, only have about 2-3 butt pics as they're hard to take myself.. Same with back pics only have two I think


why do girls post so many pics of there t1ts n a'rse all over the net,serious question,im not against it btw

Maybe gay guys do it though?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

mal said:


> why do girls post so many pics of there t1ts n a'rse all over the net,serious question,im not against it btw
> 
> Maybe gay guys do it though?


It's just like u posting a bicep pic or a chest pic.. U won't see me posting boobage as I dnt have any.. Like I said I'm going to be on stage in 14 weeks with a thong bikini probably so what's so bad about a wee pic..


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Request denied.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Soooooo your a serial butt poster??


Lol I dnt know about that, put it this way u Wundt see my butt on fb, BUTT is that not what these forums are about?? Thot I'd all b used to talking about bums abs biceps etc


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> It's just like u posting a bicep pic or a chest pic.. U won't see me posting boobage as I dnt have any.. Like I said* I'm going to be on stage* in 14 weeks with a thong bikini probably so what's so bad about a wee pic..


are you a bodybuilder or is it bikini class?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

mal said:


> are you a bodybuilder or is it bikini class?


Toned figure, have a lot of work to do especially on lower half of body


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ok sounding desperate now :wink:


goddammit is nothing sacred anymore!!!

will no one respect the "pics or No" ethos

it's lucky christmas has already gone or these 2 frigid cows would've completely ruined it :whistling:

determined to get one through


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Toned figure, have a lot of work to do especially on lower half of body


well good luck, im sure youl get into decent nick by then 14 weeks is forever lol.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

TG123 said:


> goddammit is nothing sacred anymore!!!
> 
> will no one respect the "pics or No" ethos
> 
> ...


Pmsl frigid cows! Where's ur pic then :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lxm said:


> Please dont aspire to this woman... Its not nice.. what you have is great....


This post confirms my suspicions... You actually are gay


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Pmsl frigid cows! Where's ur pic then :laugh:


no one wants to see my bum, well maybe @barsnack and probably @latblaster but that's not the point

I was minding my own bussiness watching christmas tv, i think delia smith was cooking something whilst listening to the queens speech repeat and wearing a festive jumper when i accidently switched it onto babestation, i was disgusted, even in the christmas period gratuitous semi naked ladies prancing around on tv, so i decided to escape to the one place i knew i'd be safe from porn, the internet.

Unfortunatly instead of clicking on my christian happy people forum i clicked on something called pornhub, don't know how it got into my links, turned out to be porn, and on the internet of all places so i came onto uk-m, the one place where a guy can just innocently sit around all day looking a pictures of blokes with their shirts off talking to other guys about how good their bodies look, all good wholesome fun, nothing sexual, then i stumble across this thread, nothing but picture after picture of you your sumptuous @rse, i decided from the days events that god clearly wants me to look at pictures of girls bums, now stop fcuking about and p1ssing off god and post some more pictures of your bum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Special!...... More please


So as to keep everything in perspective and not too off topic


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So as to keep everything in perspective and not too off topic


Yuck.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Yuck.


 :ban:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> :ban:


seconded !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yuck.


Shouldn't you be somewhere trying to get your end away?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> :ban:


Thirded


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously thats horrid.... !

Its all about the firm, perky & supple, boobs, bum & body.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Seriously thats horrid.... !
> 
> Its all about the firm, perky & supple, boobs, bum & body.


 fftopic:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

lxm said:


> Seriously thats horrid.... !
> 
> Its all about the girth.


You've got issues....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> fftopic:


Michelle fits that category massively so im on topic!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Michelle fits that category massively so im on topic!


off topic from that pic you didnt like, how the fukc can you not like that?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Sup


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lxm said:


> Seriously thats horrid.... !
> 
> Its all about the firm, perky & supple, boobs, bum & body.


Horrid???? i'd like to question your sexuality once again

You know once i girl becomes a woman firm, perky & supple boobs, bum and body is few and far between


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Horrid???? i'd like to question your sexuality once again
> 
> *You know once i girl becomes a woman firm, perky & supple boobs, bum and body is few and far between*


Taken on board, thank you for the advice... Seeing differently in my area... but I'll need to keep ontop of it when the time comes...


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess what looks like I've found the best place to get jeans!! Levi shop!! They do jeans for all different shapes... Looks like ill b going there soon,, if I manage to get a pair ill post another pic


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> U really think I'd want a guy that found me on a forum with a pic of my ass.. Lol.. I'm really not looking for a bf ATM just got rid of one, no room for another pr**k in my life


That is very nice but you missed the point.

Oh and skater fit jeans are the only way if you have big ass, thighs and a smaller waist.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> That is very nice but you missed the point.


Lol what was the point then??? :confused1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

and it starts..... :huh:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Man this thread is still going strong eh?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Man this thread is still going strong eh?


Thread was started by a female talkin bout her batty what did you expect


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lxm said:


> and it starts..... :huh:


well someone had to do something

you had pretty much killed the thread with your constant rubbishing of some of the fittest bodies you'll ever see


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TG123 said:


> well someone had to do something
> 
> you had pretty much killed the thread with your constant rubbishing of some of the fittest bodies you'll ever see


I believe that is his "go too" game but don't mind him the op is smart enough to take his nonsense posts for what they are... Nonsense and virginal flirting


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Breda said:


> I believe that is his "go too" game but don't mind him the op is smart enough to take his nonsense posts for what they are... Nonsense and virginal flirting


I'll be honest i think he was making progress :whistling:

really i think he was on the verge of sealing the deal :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> Lol what was the point then??? :confused1:


There is no point. Ignore Matt, he's fat and gets no girls... Just a bitter pie and cake eating strong man taking out all his repressed anger on the weaker and slimmer beings on the forum


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TG123 said:


> I'll be honest i think he was making progress :laugh:
> 
> really i think he was on the verge of sealing the deal :lol:


Yes he's getting there slowly... give the guy a night with me and he'd be waist deep before he had a chance to run away

The day he slips it in... even for 1 stroke no doubt he'll be gettin reps from most on the forum


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Breda said:


> Yes he's getting there slowly... give the guy a night with me and he'd be waist deep before he had a chance to run away


not sure how to interperet that :confused1: :whistling:




Breda said:


> The day he slips it in... even for 1 stroke no doubt he'll be gettin reps from most on the forum


That'll be the same day when NoAudi's car finally turns up and gymgym kills chuck norris with his bare hands in a fight in his basement


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TG123 said:


> not sure how to interperet that :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> That'll be the same day when NoAudi's car finally turns up and gymgym kills chuck norris with his bare hands in a fight in his basement


I should have clarified... Waist deep in vag. As for the latter part of your post i fear you're right nut i really want him to experience the joy that is pussy. There'll be no stoppin him after his 1st dip


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hey michelle try

star by julien macdonald

there the only ones i buy now

really good tight fit around the waist you might even find dropping down a size works better

i love the cut of the wide leg ones but he has a range of styles

and they are pretty cheap at £45

oh yes forgot you get them in debenhams


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hey michelle try
> 
> star by julien macdonald
> 
> ...


Cheap at £45 for a pair of jeans but wouldn't spend £100 on your kids at xmas... fcukin women :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Lol what was the point then??? :confused1:


Regardless of your intent, interest or anything else posting such a topic on a forum predominantly male and predominate males interested in fit athletic women is stirring the proverbial hornets nest.

It would be like posting a best ever tasting low fat chocolate éclair recipe on a fat fighters forum ha ha


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Desperate schoolboy stalker .... Springs to mind


your well GEL


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> I believe that is his "go too" game but don't mind him the op is smart enough to take his nonsense posts for what they are... Nonsense and virginal flirting


Thank you for making my morning, not had a genuine chuckle to myself for some time, got me all worked out Breda.

I'm really hanging off my fhking chair for women on online forums


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Sorry to disappoint


No not at all,but just to put it into some perspective we might be able to help a little more if we could see the aforementioned "butt".


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow ths really grew arms n legs eh lol

for the record,the pics of the blonde girl with the humungous ass,really think thats horrid looking,so out of proportion,really doesnt do a thing for me,she must walk like a baboon!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Certainly does something for me, small waist big **** nom nom lil.

The ex had it and the backshafting was thing of legend


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Desperate schoolboy stalker .... Springs to mind


hang on a min have you seen some of the other testosterone fueled remarks some othe the other guys have posted and you lay into me for simply telling a girl i think she is goodlooking it was just a complement dear


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind some of this...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105404
> its not easy to take a progress pic of urself from the back lol.. But this was a few weeks ago.. In my only pair of jeans


no offence but thats not a big butt! quite the opposite i would say!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Cheap at £45 for a pair of jeans but wouldn't spend £100 on your kids at xmas... fcukin women :lol:


lols but this is about meee ha ha

anyways i got no kids so happy days


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

More big butts please!...

And what you lot bickering about? The ops a big girlie- yep and an attractive one too!... She's Prob had a lot worse said to her out and about, and I'm sure she'd prob tell you to **** off if you pushed it too far!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hartman said:


> More big butts please!...
> 
> And what you lot bickering about? The ops a big girlie- yep and an attractive one too!... She's Prob had a lot worse said to her out and about, and I'm sure she'd prob tell you to **** off if you pushed it too far!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> No I think it's a bit much in my opinion.. Looks fake actually


thats cos it is fake michelle.

still hot in my opinion but i think id be the minority.


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Try jeggins.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Regardless of your intent, interest or anything else posting such a topic on a forum predominantly male and predominate males interested in fit athletic women is stirring the proverbial hornets nest.
> 
> It would be like posting a best ever tasting low fat chocolate éclair recipe on a fat fighters forum ha ha


Ill be sure not to post any pics of me looking fit n athletic then lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

big steve said:


> no offence but thats not a big butt! quite the opposite i would say!


None taken, it's nice to be told its not big, makes a change lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> None taken, it's nice to be told its not big, makes a change lol


Whoever tells you its big Tell em to stop lying to you


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whoever tells you its big Tell em to stop lying to you


that'll be me  one half of her prep team 

ok lets put things into perspective here.

M's ass aint big by normal standards,on the face of it she is fit with a nice ass,but she aint looking to compete in 'hot girl on the street' contest,she is trying to compete amongst her peers in the likes of toned figure etc where she needs to have her body in proportion and bodyfat at a level on a par with the rest of the competition.

So until then,she has a fat ass,she will be informed of the day when this isnt the case,until then she aint allowed to feel any different


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> that'll be me  one half of her prep team
> 
> ok lets put things into perspective here.
> 
> ...


See its Brian's fault I have a complex


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Ill be sure not to post any pics of me looking fit n athletic then lol


Igore him! Hes gay.

Post away


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but M&S do different shaped jeans to fit different shaped women so that might be an option for you 

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Jeans-Find-Your-Perfect-Fit-Womens/b/2050884031

Hope it helps!!


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

My other post did not appear so will type it again!

Have a look at the M&S range as they have new designs of jeans for different shapes of women, they have a calculator on their website that will let you know the style you need  I am guessing their 'Marilyn' range is what you would need.

P.s I hope I have answered this correctly and not jumped into a thread not really related to my reply!! :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can only wear skinny jeans and can only buy from miss selfridge. Since changing shape they are the only jeans that fit me properly. The material is slightly stretchy and they last forever.

PS post what u like lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh post as many a$$ pics as u want


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I can only wear skinny jeans and can only buy from miss selfridge. Since changing shape they are the only jeans that fit me properly. The material is slightly stretchy and they last forever.
> 
> PS post what u like lol


I miss your ass pics Kay


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Aren't those "apple bottom" jeans for girls with huge asses ?

Not that there's anything wrong with yours.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I miss your ass pics Kay


They're still around somewhere lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> They're still around somewhere lol


I screen munched one of them lmao, needed to for the w.ank bank, sorry Kay


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> They're still around somewhere lol


Links


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I screen munched one of them lmao, needed to for the w.ank bank, sorry Kay


I Dnt care. I'm a stripper FFS lol. Ain't u got a Gf for that stuff now tho!? She needs to step up lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

before Xmas obv lol

This is about somewhere


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105810
> before Xmas obv lol
> 
> This is about somewhere


tidy that fkn room


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

broch316 said:


> tidy that fkn room


Everyone always says that it gets boring, il say the same as I always say - a girl getting changed, clothes get everywhere half way through!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Everyone always says that it gets boring, il say the same as I always say - a girl getting changed, clothes get everywhere half way through!


ok nice ass then.. is that better


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

broch316 said:


> ok nice ass then.. is that better


Much lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

everyones gettin their ar$es out now then. still not a big one in sight :laugh:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105810
> before Xmas obv lol
> 
> This is about somewhere


very nice !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I Dnt care. I'm a stripper FFS lol. Ain't u got a Gf for that stuff now tho!? She needs to step up lol


I do but the ar$e to mouth vids I ain't prepared to share Lol.

It's still good to have a few **** bank pics especially when she works away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105810
> before Xmas obv lol
> 
> This is about somewhere


I can see my spit dripping off that badboy  x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I can see my spit dripping off that badboy  x


Mate your so fcuking romantic!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I can see my spit dripping off that badboy  x


Bit OTT ain't it lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

@weeman has just text me and said @Ser has asked me to post this very hot pic of her ready to go out


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a bit better actually I think


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105810
> before Xmas obv lol
> 
> This is about somewhere


Oh jesus, I'm a cleaner (for real) I will clean your livingroom up if you just let me sniff your laundry basket or drink your bath water 

Joking aside, good work. I dont think I know one woman that looks after her self like you clearly do


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cas said:


> Oh jesus, I'm a cleaner (for real) I will clean your livingroom up if you just let me sniff your laundry basket or drink your bath water
> 
> Joking aside, good work. I dont think I know one woman that looks after her self like you clearly do


stop dating fat chicks then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

cas said:


> Oh jesus, I'm a cleaner (for real) I will clean your livingroom up if you just let me sniff your laundry basket or drink your bath water
> 
> Joking aside, good work. I dont think I know one woman that looks after her self like you clearly do


Faaaccckkk let's get married


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> stop dating fat chicks then


I can't...ive been with her since I was 15, the ole girl has grown on me somewhat 

In all honesty though, I dont personally know a woman with a body like that, I do live in a small town though


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

cas said:


> I can't...ive been with her since I was 15, the ole girl has grown on me somewhat
> 
> In all honesty though, I dont personally know a woman with a body like that, I do live in a small town though


There isn't an awful lot of Females that train!

I've put on 6lbs in the last week, my jabbatan has worn off and not been to the gym in a couple weeks. So don't worry, I'm on my way to being a fat chick lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Butt ain't the problem herr. Im a girl and if I buy jeans to fit my waist they barely fit my calves! Bring on 2013 hopefully it'll end.the skinny jean obsession!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Butt ain't the problem herr. Im a girl and if I buy jeans to fit my waist they barely fit my calves! Bring on 2013 hopefully it'll end.the skinny jean obsession!


Skinny jeans are the work of the devil


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> There isn't an awful lot of Females that train!
> 
> I've put on 6lbs in the last week, my jabbatan has worn off and not been to the gym in a couple weeks. So don't worry, I'm on my way to being a fat chick lol


That's cracking....I wish I could put on 6lbs in one week ha


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

First thread I seen this new year had t!ts then this one an ass! Good start to a new year! P.s. your butt is not big lol


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


now dats what im talking about...


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Omg! Think she squats??!!


if she was my gal id try to get her doing lunges to build them glutes even bigger..id do it in a heartbeat but prefer a darker complexion in my chics


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

this threads dead now, no more pics :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Get ur ass out then


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So as to keep everything in perspective and not too off topic


come on ackee that flavour is very nice but i think its time for some black coffee no suggaa no cream!!if you dont do it im gona try to upload some..pmsl


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I stick with jeggings, or Topshop do a good skinny Jean which you can get in loads of colours called Leigh, they've got really good stretch so very comfy


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I stick with jeggings, or Topshop do a good skinny Jean which you can get in loads of colours called Leigh, they've got really good stretch so very comfy


I've got a couple pairs of them, find I'm always pulling them up though and I do it by the belt loops, I've put holes in both pairs


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

loftus said:


> come on ackee that flavour is very nice but i think its time for some black coffee no suggaa no cream!!if you dont do it im gona try to upload some..pmsl


Of what use is a back off thread with no proper back off??


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Of what use is a back off thread with no proper back off??


hahahaha yes mate now we singing from tha same hymn sheet.....baby got BACK...SWEET!!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Don't forget to also do straight leg deadlifts in high heals...

I've tried it but I kept breaking heals


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

loftus said:


> hahahaha yes mate now we singing from tha same hymn sheet.....baby got BACK...SWEET!!


Now thats a big butt!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I hate fake asses! When girls work hard to get good ones!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I hate fake asses! When girls work hard to get good ones!


No more happy homes to wreck? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> No more happy homes to wreck? :whistling:


It was hodgson himself haven't u seen lol


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

couldnt resist these bootylicious chicas wid big butts n small waists are welcome to come wreck my happy home anytime!!thay are welcome to help me wreck my bed too..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

This threads getting weirder and weirder


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Has to be photoshopped?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

loftus said:


> couldnt resist these bootylicious chicas wid big butts n small waists are welcome to come wreck my happy home anytime!!thay are welcome to help me wreck my bed too..


wow im in love she is amazing


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Has to be photoshopped?


Women can get ass implants now to make their ****s look big...... Confuses me when most are trying to reduce that area!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I see your pics and I raise you Jaimie Koeppe



And this bint


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I see your pics and I raise you Jaimie Koeppe
> 
> View attachment 106024
> 
> ...


See that's better and more normal!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> This threads getting weirder and weirder


defo, getting freakier and freakier


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> defo, getting freakier and freakier


And in people's whole lives they will probably never see those asses


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

About time the thread is going in the right direction


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105810
> before Xmas obv lol
> 
> This is about somewhere


Schwing!!!! Thats the stalking dial just turned up another notch. :lol:



dipdabs said:


> @weeman has just text me and said @Ser has asked me to post this very hot pic of her ready to go out
> 
> View attachment 105816


Yum,i cant even begin to say in general section what she had me do to that peach of a butt before she put the dress on lol will however post in the chronicles in AL pics of what happened after the bells cpl hours later 

Kay ill text you your own update shortly due to lack of AL access lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> Schwing!!!! Thats the stalking dial just turned up another notch. :lol:
> 
> Yum,i cant even begin to say in general section what she had me do to that peach of a butt before she put the dress on lol will however post in the chronicles in AL pics of what happened after the bells cpl hours later
> 
> Kay ill text you your own update shortly due to lack of AL access lol


Haha it needs some work!

Where on earth are all the comments on sers pic? I should of out it in her journal, that would of got their attention lol

Speaking of ser did she get my text about the Internet stick thingy?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> Haha it needs some work!
> 
> Where on earth are all the comments on sers pic? I should of out it in her journal, that would of got their attention lol
> 
> Speaking of ser did she get my text about the Internet stick thingy?


Think its not big enough for the big butt lovers lol

Just about to go stick cpl pics up now,sent you cpl of shots lol

Asked ser just then,she said aye got your txt thanking for stick  is it working ok?there not ideal but at least lets u get online using lappy


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks good....but the photo is too dark, doesn't help that she is wearing a black skirt either


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> wow im in love she is amazing


 the whole package rick built for the job..real specialist kinda thing!!!

just gota say that when it comes to doggystyle im behind these chics 100% :beer:


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> And in people's whole lives they will probably never see those asses


 iv seen and had a few real badunkadunks trust me..im a specialists when it comes to black bootyful bootys!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

loftus said:


> iv seen and had a few real badunkadunks trust me..im a specialists when it comes to black bootyful bootys!!


Ok lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

loftus said:


> the whole package rick built for the job..real specialist kinda thing!!!
> 
> just gota say that when it comes to doggystyle im behind these chics 100% :beer:


fuk that,your cock will look tiny no matter how big it is sinking between those monster asses,christ it would take some serious parting to get in :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

loftus said:


> iv seen and had a few real badunkadunks trust me..im a specialists when it comes to black bootyful bootys!!


anyone can fuk someone with a huge fat ass,doesnt count if its attached to something resembling moby dick tho :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> View attachment 106031


we have a winner


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Not viewed this thread for a few days seems its turned into big ass fest I'm tempted to post my girls big ass on here now


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

majormuscle said:


> Not viewed this thread for a few days seems its turned into big ass fest I'm tempted to post my girls big ass on here now


Chop chop


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ass piration ladies from toxic vision


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

pugster said:


>


WHAT THE **** HAHAH


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ass piration ladies from toxic vision
> 
> View attachment 106131
> View attachment 106132


Holy Moly!!

Are either of them u loveleelady?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

BRONSON0404 said:


> Holy Moly!!
> 
> Are either of them u loveleelady?


ha ha no i wish!! that wee chick must be a size 6 she advertises all her own work some of it assmazin


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ha ha no i wish!! that wee chick must be a size 6 she advertises all her own work some of it assmazin


Ha ha! Well I thought id ask.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

this thread reminds me of a documentry I watched on Vice, biggest ass in Brazil


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

weeman said:


> fuk that,your cock will look tiny no matter how big it is sinking between those monster asses,christ it would take some serious parting to get in :lol:


 i always manage and never had a problem and they always leave me happy there is more than one way to kill a cat!!!and if you cant use ya waist then you better use ya face!!!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Get all the asses out here in the thread quick lads, before Milky turns up!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

So @Michelle M did you manage to find jeans???

Ha!!

Oh and prepare yourself to be ambushed by @Ser and @weeman in true tag team fashion.... I was.... There's even a pic to prove it!!! The just jump from nowhere!! :lol:

I'll no be there on sat but I'll be patiently awaiting the pics and goss!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 106173
> View attachment 106174
> View attachment 106175
> View attachment 106176
> ...


Most of them r fake aswell!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Most of them r fake aswell!


What makes you say that? Look quite legit to me?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

W33BAM said:


> So @Michelle M did you manage to find jeans???
> 
> Ha!!
> 
> ...


jeeezo this thread has went nuts lol.. I need a full day to go jeans shopping but haven't had a minute... Think ill try the Levi shop tho, went on their website and they have jeans for all shapes! Yippeeee.. Changing the date for Ser n Brian's.. Feeling bad after drinking over Xmas n new year so that's me t total, also need to get some stuff done tomorro nite.. I've been invited for dinner n drinks on sat too but not going to go, I've been tortured with ppl eating nice food for too long lol.. Need to lock myself in the house :-(


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What makes you say that? Look quite legit to me?


Agreed. I've seen fake, and they look legit! Just ladies with big booties. I have to say, they all do seen to come from brazil!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

As said above


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Yes its custom over there 

Hope this is not pushing the rules too far in the general section....






Had to edit the original vid to do a booby flash in there!.....

If you go to youtube seach for the miss bumbum brazil comps


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mey said:


> Agreed. I've seen fake, and they look legit! Just ladies with big booties. I have to say, they all do seen to come from brazil!


There are really asses that big? Look like implants to me but then I've never eyed up Brazilian women! I've worked with a lot of girls never seen asses like this lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> There are really asses that big? Look like implants to me but then I've never eyed up Brazilian women! I've worked with a lot of girls never seen asses like this lol


Yes lol, a lot is genetic..... There are a lot Hispanic/Latino/Porto girls with that shape - My girlfriend who lived in brasil for a while tells me there are a lot of girls that shape out there, but they dont have much in the way of boobs lol.

Mind you..... I see a few youtube videos of some of the brazilan booty girls training and doing squats - some were hitting weights bodybuilders would be proud of!

I'll have to try find them

Girlfriend is spanish btw....


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Suff it might as well post it on here too.. Me n my fat ass tshirt that was given to me after pose down lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Suff it might as well post it on here too.. Me n my fat ass tshirt that was given to me after pose down lol
> View attachment 106553


Just seen that in your journal, funny as! Haha! Although I'm sure I would of attacked someone had it been handed to me lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Just seen that in your journal, funny as! Haha! Although I'm sure I would of attacked someone had it been handed to me lol


Lol I dnt mind coz I'm saying to myself, I can only do better.. I hope lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Lol I dnt mind coz I'm saying to myself, I can only do better.. I hope lol x


Well it's certainly one way to motivate! Lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd leave these here..


----------

